# My Mac will not play a video clip thats a Mime.



## joeeye (Apr 5, 2005)

My New OS X Mac Notebook will not play a short video clip off the internet, I get a pop-up that says it does not support the Mime type video and directs me to the microsoft web site where I did try a few downloads but it did not work.

I'm thinking, can I do to my Mac with Mac software what I did with my Windows PC? I was not able to get Outlook Express up and running until I installed the software "Word 2000" because this software had what I needed to get the Outlook Express fully funtional.

I'm thinking if this is what I can do with my Mac, like if I buy some additional Mac video type software that will have much of if not all the support to play all formats of video clips? 

I'm sure there are ways to get my Mac to do everything, I just need to know how to do it.

Do you know what I mean? Microsoft Word is the software to type letters and such and it give you the software support to get outlook express email running so to email the letters, I'm hoping there is Mac software I don't know of that I can get that will give me more options for web browsers and video viewing, and what ever else... 

thanks for your help, Joe


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

have you tried this?


----------



## joeeye (Apr 5, 2005)

Thank you, I don't know what happened the first time I tried it.


----------



## ArturoYee (Nov 10, 2006)

*Intel Based Mac*

Are we assuming that you have an Intel based Mac?

And your OS is 10.4.X?

Just want to make sure - because it will make a difference on some of the software you should download or buy.


----------



## joeeye (Apr 5, 2005)

Yeah, its the Intel Based Mac, I got it 3 months ago.

Also to make note of for some advice if anybody has been following any news on Windows Vista lately? 

I want the best of both worlds, so I'm debating if I should wait for a full all out copy of Vista to come out, I hear upgrades to Vista have problems, or do I just buy a copy of XP Pro to load on it? I don't use it for business or demand much from it, I mainly got it because I wanted a 17 inch screen to view videos, I know it was a bit of an over kill for the reason to get it, but I say I deserve it...  I like the way the keyboard lights up at night, and the remote control is great!

I don't demand much from the unit, the one thing I want is to be able to have is some sort of "Word" so maybe just a copy of XP Pro will do it. I can't imagine what more can Vista possibly do that I would really want to wait for it? Or is this Vista worth waiting for in the way of an over all picture of performance, I'd hate to see that Vista is another way of dressing up XP.

Thank you very much...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

i'd just get vista. people have gotten vista beta to install on the intel macs with boot camp, but rumor has it that ms is amking some changes in the final release of vista so that it will not install on intel macs. but i have to ask, why xp? there are many "word" like apps for the mac, including "word" it self. and with chosing a mac native wordprocessor, it will run alot better, and you don't have to reboot your computer every time you use it.


----------



## joeeye (Apr 5, 2005)

I may have miss-lead you, I'm not installing Xp or Vista only for "Word", I'm looking that way to have the best of what they both Mac and Window offer, so its just a great plus to have them both.


----------



## ArturoYee (Nov 10, 2006)

*NeoOffice - Free*

I am running OpenOffice software on both Windows and Mac (and MS Office on my XP)

NeoOffice is an excellent FREE office suite for Mac OS.

Just make sure you select the software for your Mac/Intel.

Here is the link:
http://www.planamesa.com/neojava/en/download.php


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

i would just stick with xp if that is the case. it will work on your intel mac, there is tons of software that will run on it, and is written to run on it. vista is still too new, and will be very buggy until after it 1st or even 2nd major update. so, imho, if you want the best windows experience, use xp pro.


----------



## joeeye (Apr 5, 2005)

I think thats what I'll do is load XP Pro.

It looks the best time for any OS software is when its been out for a while and patched up.


----------



## joeeye (Apr 5, 2005)

.....


----------



## joeeye (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm wondering if I can load my Windows Word 2000 onto my Mac if I load something like Bootcamp?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

if you install bootcamp, use it to install xp pro, and boot into xp pro, then you can install word 2000 in windows. when useing bootcamp, once you boot into windows, then your mac is no different than any other windows laptop. it will act just the same.


----------



## joeeye (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks, I figured I couldn't get away with loading any type of Windows software like Word 2000 unless I have a Windows OS loaded first.

Thanks for everything.


----------



## TXang143 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi. I am trying to listen to streaming audio from a radio station online, but the site is giving me an error: Safari cannot find the plug-in, The page “KGSR_FM..” has content of MIME type “application/x-mplayer2”. Because you don’t have a plug-in installed for this MIME type, this content can’t be displayed.
***
i d/l the software at this place:http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...4d-d747-4180-a400-5f06b1b5e559&displayLang=en which Sinclair tm suggested, but it still did not work. Any help?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

you need the player, as what i linked was for ms media, and this seems to be a different player. have you tried mplayer?


----------

